# Stacking and angles question



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Could someone please show me a picture of the rear leg set at a 90 and 95 degree angle when stacking?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I moved your question to the Showing and Conformation forum and bumping up your post. Hope some people will see this and respond.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Do you mean so the bones are at a 90 degree angle?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you! That's it.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What are you looking for/trying to figure out?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, since we'll be showing in German conformation in November, my breeder advised me Yurik would show best with the judges side rear leg at a 95 degree angle. Just wanted a visual of the difference in 90 and 95 degrees. I do better with visuals. LOL!


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Not sure if these are right at 90 and 95, they might be a bit off ... but maybe they'll help.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The angles are actually very "open". Your dog doesn't have all the rear necessary to make a 90* angle, Ramage


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's a stack picture of my boy. I know it's not perfect but we are working on it. I'm a newbie at this but I want to show him as best as possible.


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

I love his rich color, bone, and head! That's all I can add to this conversation!!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

ninemaplefarm said:


> I love his rich color, bone, and head! That's all I can add to this conversation!!


Thanks! Those are the things I love about him most, too. He also has an amazing temperament. Doesn't know a stranger and faces new things head on.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

*Stack*

Here is a good stack shot for you.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

VTcoach said:


> Here is a good stack shot for you.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Xeph said:


> The angles are actually very "open". Your dog doesn't have all the rear necessary to make a 90* angle, Ramage


 
No, they're not. But she can see the difference the stack makes. I assumed she was confused as to how to stack the dog (as in where toplace the leg), so I thought those pics might help her see the difference between the angles depending on the leg position.

It doesn't change much, so the difference between 90 and 95 degrees would take just the right leg placement.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

His "back" leg needs/should be pulled slightly back more.......but just slightly, and keep the "hock" as straight up & down as possible.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> so I thought those pics might help her see the difference between the angles depending on the leg position.


Maybe we're looking at different things


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> His "back" leg needs/should be pulled slightly back more.......but just slightly, and keep the "hock" as straight up & down as possible.


Thanks! That's exactly what my breeder told me.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Maybe we're looking at different things


Maybe


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I was trained that for the rearmost leg (which should be the closest to the viewer/camera), the hock (from foot to "ankle") should be perpendicular to the ground. For the foremost leg, the foot should be directly below the knee. The front feet should be straight beneath the dog's elbow and should be straight up and down.

Some commonly seen tweaks and tricks to increase the appearance of angulation are to widen the dog's stance in the back, to place the hindmost leg further back so the foot is further back than the point of the hock, and in a set stack you will often see the handler pushing down and forward on the dog's hip with a hand or knee.

The most common problems I see in stacks as people are learning what looks best for their dog is to have the forward rear foot too far forward or too far back and to have the dog bridged, with the front feet out in front of the shoulder, like you see in gaited horses.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Heres a stacked picture of our girl 'ice ' at 1


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Maybe


Actually, I think I read your initial response wrong.

Go me. >.<


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's just a couple of random pics, showing how the "rear legs" can be placed....not professional pics by no means. I just thought that I would contribute them....so one can see the "angle of the rear hocks" when stacking.









**Cristal* 4 mos old (Cuervo daughter)*









**Paris* 20 mos old (Ivan's half sister)*









**Heilei* 4yrs old (Cuervo's mother)*


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Heilei :wub: She was such a sweetheart the day that we came out!! They were all great to be honest...but she just seems so motherly and sweet  The other 2 girls are beautiful, are they owned by you still?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Danielle,
Yes....Cristal is now almost 2 yrs old and Paris (I just love her!) is getting ready for her ScH1 in the spring.
Heilei is still in good health and "mothering" the entire household.....she is "whelping nurse" to every litter that is born here! LOL!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I will take Paris please.


----------

